# Intel says the 9900k VCore limit is 1.52V?



## KrebD98 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey guys I just built a new PC and did a quick overclock of 5.3GHz with 1.4V with XMP enabled on the RAM.  It’s stable so far but I have yet to do any longer stress testing.

I have a custom loop with the EK Velocity block and their EK X-RES Revo Pump/Res combo.  2 EK radiators 1 360 and 1 280 I think from theIr EK Coolstream Slim lineup.

During gaming is stays around 60C currently and minimal stress testing I saw numbers in the Mid to High 70s I have more testing to do, what do you guys think is a safe 24/7 usage voltage for this CPU?  That was on intels website for the 9900k, I have the 9900KS I’m not sure if they improved solder or still using TIM on this new chip.  What is everyone’s take on this.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 26, 2019)

That pump/res is the one with a D5?

Temps depend a lot on ambients, what are yours?

When you say 1.4V, is that the actual VCore under load, or what you have set in BIOS?

How about running some hard-core stress testing; LinX 0.9.5, or AIDA64 FPU and report temps for those?


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 26, 2019)

1.4V set in bios during Aida/Intel Burn reports around 1.39-1.41V on cpu-z.  Yeah it is the D5 pump (is it good?) I only have the CPU in the loop I kept the GPU on air for now until I get a Flagship Ampere. My ambient temps are probably fluctuate between 60-70F this time of year they’ll get colder heading into winter downstate NY.  

The temps while stressed are low 60s for low cores and low 80s for high cores overall mid-high 70s.  What’s your take on Intel’s recommended peak voltage of 1.52V?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 26, 2019)

Wouldn't be surprised, after all it's another 14nm chip...... 

This from reddit, but it's pretty much spot on. Click the ROG.ASUS link in the center of this dudes post for additional reading goods.



> falkentyne
> 
> 8 points·19 days ago·edited 19 days ago
> 
> ...


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2019)

1.525 is the limit on my cpu before the board freaks out about ocp


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 26, 2019)

freeagent said:


> 1.525 is the limit on my cpu before the board freaks out about ocp



Go to monitor and disable v-core monitoring. The board will stop "freeking out" or stopping post to remind you that v-core is set too high, F1 to continue.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 26, 2019)

On my MSI board should I leave the LLC on Auto for best results while overclocking, it goes up by ‘Modes’ after Auto I think it goes up to Mode 7.  I’m on the MEG MSI ACE Z390 which is supposed to be a pretty good overclocking board.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 26, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> On my MSI board should I leave the LLC on Auto for best results while overclocking, it goes up by ‘Modes’ after Auto I think it goes up to Mode 7.  I’m on the MEG MSI ACE Z390 which is supposed to be a pretty good overclocking board.



That really depends on the results you're after, the cooling being used.

Since you aren't going for records, LLC on auto unless you get a lot of v-droop or too much over-colt compensation. My Asus board likes to OV past the VID with LLC on auto.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 26, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That really depends on the results you're after, the cooling being used.
> 
> Since you aren't going for records, LLC on auto unless you get a lot of v-droop or too much over-colt compensation. My Asus board likes to OV past the VID with LLC on auto.


I’m not looking to compete for records in any way, I just want to try and get the best possible performance and stability using the most ideal settings.  These days is using Intels XTU considered the same or as good as tuning in the UEFI/BIOS?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 27, 2019)

If you try 1.5v on a 9900k expect fireworks.... 1.4v is pretty damn near uncoolable other than in gaming 1.3-1.35 is possible with good ambient and awesome cooling.... unless you have a really bad chip you shouldn't need more than 1.35v for 5ghz all core and anything above that you'll only notice in synthetics. My chip needs 1.28v for 5ghz and 1.325 for 5.1 which isn't worth it for the heat difference imo.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 27, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Go to monitor and disable v-core monitoring. The board will stop "freeking out" or stopping post to remind you that v-core is set too high, F1 to continue.



I know, but I’m a chicken, that extra 100mhz isn’t worth it, I would be closer to 1.6v. I won’t bat an eye with that voltage on my x5690, but 1.6 on a 3770k just for 5ghz tells me I need to freeze it 

Alas I am broke for now. Once my loan is paid off I will be able to partake in this hobby again.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 27, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> I’m not looking to compete for records in any way, I just want to try and get the best possible performance and stability using the most ideal settings.  These days is using Intels XTU considered the same or as good as tuning in the UEFI/BIOS?



Well that's an opinion based question. Yes and no. I think the software is good enough now that it's a non issue to use it, but I guess your most permanent tweaks are input via bios. Then you tweak further with software. Nothing wrong with it at all imo.



freeagent said:


> I know, but I’m a chicken, that extra 100mhz isn’t worth it, I would be closer to 1.6v. I won’t bat an eye with that voltage on my x5690, but 1.6 on a 3770k just for 5ghz tells me I need to freeze it
> 
> Alas I am broke for now. Once my loan is paid off I will be able to partake in this hobby again.



Yea, not worth it, especially for any kind of daily use.

You'd gain some performance with your memory tweaking though.....


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 27, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> If you try 1.5v on a 9900k expect fireworks.... 1.4v is pretty damn near uncoolable other than in gaming 1.3-1.35 is possible with good ambient and awesome cooling.... unless you have a really bad chip you shouldn't need more than 1.35v for 5ghz all core and anything above that you'll only notice in synthetics. My chip needs 1.28v for 5ghz and 1.325 for 5.1 which isn't worth it for the heat difference imo.


But what about the KS?  Also I saw on another post your cinebench score was around 5000.  I’m barely hitting 3000 at 5.3GHz, what is getting your score so high?  Did you fine tune your RAM or something?  I have CL 15 3200 TridentZ


----------



## racer243l (Nov 27, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> But what about the KS?  Also I saw on another post your cinebench score was around 5000.  I’m barely hitting 3000 at 5.3GHz, what is getting your score so high?  Did you fine tune your RAM or something?  I have CL 15 3200 TridentZ


9900KS should do 5Ghz at 1.25v according to reviews. Did you check for throtteling? 3000 is really low, my 9900k at 5Ghz does 5305 points in R20 with 3600Mhz CL17 RAM


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 27, 2019)

racer243l said:


> 9900KS should do 5Ghz at 1.25v according to reviews. Did you check for throtteling? 3000 is really low, my 9900k at 5Ghz does 5305 points in R20 with 3600Mhz CL17 RAM


How would I check for throttling my temps don’t go over 80?  What steps should I go through?


----------



## racer243l (Nov 27, 2019)

Look at somethng like CPU-Z or HWInfo what the clockspeed is while running Cinebench. Before you do, check for background processes that are running. They kill your scores.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 27, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Look at somethng like CPU-Z or HWInfo what the clockspeed is while running Cinebench. Before you do, check for background processes that are running. They kill your scores.


Like which processes...I have a ton running )

While running cinebench on the overclock CPU-Z and Task Manager both say full utilization, some cores hit mid 80's, which is a little too hot for my liking I definitely have to tune the voltage / core speed further.  I still don't understand why my score would be so low, now it's down to 2100~.

I just ran cinebench again with everything default, only XMP on and it went down to 1679.  Something isn't right, could it be a setting within Cinebench?

I don't know what it could be, I just ran it again, for some reason turbo boost turned off last time, now at default with turbo boost on it's running a 2050 score, Voltage at 1.248, VID around 1.29~ no thermal or power throttling.  Temps are way down around mid 60's at least.  Something is off with the score though.


----------



## basco (Nov 27, 2019)

i dont have a msi board but i would play with this setting according to others which had probs during oc:
CPU Lite Load [Auto]
This item is used to reduce the CPU power and temperature under non-overclocking and non-overvoltage conditions. Select higher mode if system is unstable. Auto is the recommended.

Mode 9 gibt 1.200V unter Last, Mode 12 wohl um die 1.250V.
from pcgh


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 27, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> Like which processes...I have a ton running )
> 
> While running cinebench on the overclock CPU-Z and Task Manager both say full utilization, some cores hit mid 80's, which is a little too hot for my liking I definitely have to tune the voltage / core speed further.  I still don't understand why my score would be so low, now it's down to 2100~.
> 
> ...



Since you've changed a lot (some?) of settings in bios, clear cmos or restore defaults and try this benchmark with the system at stock.

Post benchmark with cpu-z tabs cpu, mem, spd and motherboard. This will help people reference some numbers of what your system is actually running. Temp monitoring helps too if you can.

Then run your usual overclock (which should improve the score) and do the same with the cpu-z tabs all visible along with the benchmark results.

Perhaps someone can help pick out the issue with some visuals. So far we have a score going down and really no other figures to go by besides maybe temp.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 27, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Since you've changed a lot (some?) of settings in bios, clear cmos or restore defaults and try this benchmark with the system at stock.
> 
> Post benchmark with cpu-z tabs cpu, mem, spd and motherboard. This will help people reference some numbers of what your system is actually running. Temp monitoring helps too if you can.
> 
> ...


I will do it tonight when I’m off around 10PM EST, thanks for everyone’s time and input I really appreciate it. I’m sure it’s just a setting or possibly a process within windows, otherwise it passes stress tests without throttling albeit short tests so far at default.  Otherwise the system feels very responsive and is noticeably quicker than my old setup.  Anyway it could be a display setting?  I’m pretty sure the LG GK350F is native 144Hz I don’t think that’s an overclock on the panel I would think that would mainly affect the GPU anyway.    

I guess no one is too familiar with the new MSI UEFI, clearing the CMOS could help after playing with the settings a lot things can get thrown off a bit I’ve come to realize with my past couple of boards.  I wish I knew what every setting actually did there’s almost too many settings to become familiar with and understand at a fundamental level.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 27, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> I will do it tonight when I’m off around 10PM EST, thanks for everyone’s time and input I really appreciate it. I’m sure it’s just a setting or possibly a process within windows, otherwise it passes stress tests without throttling albeit short tests so far at default.  Otherwise the system feels very responsive and is noticeably quicker than my old setup.  Anyway it could be a display setting?  I’m pretty sure the LG GK350F is native 144Hz I don’t think that’s an overclock on the panel I would think that would mainly affect the GPU anyway.
> 
> I guess no one is too familiar with the new MSI UEFI, clearing the CMOS could help after playing with the settings a lot things can get thrown off a bit I’ve come to realize with my past couple of boards.  I wish I knew what every setting actually did there’s almost too many settings to become familiar with and understand at a fundamental level.



Make a new thread for it though. We don't want to take away from the OP.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 27, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Make a new thread for it though. We don't want to take away from the OP.


I am the OP, I just realized the board comes with 2 8 pin connectors for the CPU is it necessary to connect both I figured only 1 would need to be connected.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2019)

Unless using LN2 cooling, one 8-pin is plenty.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 27, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> I am the OP, I just realized the board comes with 2 8 pin connectors for the CPU is it necessary to connect both I figured only 1 would need to be connected.



Well we'll leave the 1.500v at the door then lol. 

When you get home, post up those screenies.

Then, maybe I'll help you O.C. the memory. It's terribly slow for an Intel IMC. Want to try and get a min of 3600mhz from that TridentZ. You will see vast performance improvement.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 27, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Well we'll leave the 1.500v at the door then lol.
> 
> When you get home, post up those screenies.
> 
> Then, maybe I'll help you O.C. the memory. It's terribly slow for an Intel IMC. Want to try and get a min of 3600mhz from that TridentZ. You will see vast performance improvement.


Sounds good brother will definitely do, thank you, I’ll be on between 9-10pm EST

I have a second 8 pin psu cable available if anyone thinks it could help, just a FYI.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 27, 2019)

I should be home around 10pm your time. Gotta get the kid from work around that time (8pm central)


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I should be home around 10pm your time. Gotta get the kid from work around that time (8pm central)


Ok sounds good I’ll send a reply when I’m on, maybe we can connect through a message/voice app or something.  May be easier than posting here

Just stopping at the station I’ll be ready to rock by 10:30



ShrimpBrime said:


> I should be home around 10pm your time. Gotta get the kid from work around that time (8pm central)



Hey are you available?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

nowhere yes.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> nowhere yes.


cool, so how do you want to do this, what should I do first thing clear my CMOS?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

You can also go into bios and set all defaults or clear cmos.

Run the system stock. Wanna see some Memory cpu-z specs too. Get a base line score and then we'll go from there.

I have a hand picked timing set all lined up that I'm actually testing at 1700mhz which is over your XMP speeds. I'm using 1.400v and this is the max you want to ride with 2/4/7 usage and see what we can squeeze from that.

Going to do really basic overclocking. Concentrate on memory while cpu is default. That is required for proper testing. Need to count on cpu stability first, get MEM oc where we want it, and then you apply the Cpu overclock and test again. Also with the cpu stock, we can rule out thermal issues during the ram overclock.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

My RAM is 3200MHz.



KrebD98 said:


> My RAM is 3200MHz.


Nevermind, it's double data rate I forgot


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes you may have to do some subtracting, but that's 3400mhz I'm running.

The timing set I have for you is as follows.

Try 3300mhz/3400mhz
CL-16
tRCD-16
tRP-16
tRAS-36
tRFC-374

Try this at 1.3500v mem first. 
It could like a tad more, but you'll be ok up to 1.40v without a fan on the memory.

If you boot and test above successfully, congrats, you've overclocked your memory past factor XMP.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yes you may have to do some subtracting, but that's 3400mhz I'm running.
> 
> The timing set I have for you is as follows.
> 
> ...


Having some difficulties getting into bios now, I'm jamming DEL and it's just loading right to Windows


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> Having some difficulties getting into bios now, I'm jamming DEL and it's just loading right to Windows



OK so was that before or after clear cmos?


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> OK so was that before or after clear cmos?


I think it was msi fast boot that I enabled before work, it disables sata and possibly usb during post i cleared cmos will show results

idk if you can zoom in on the picture

you want to see every tab of CPU-Z?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

Open Cpu-z two more times and hit SPD and memory.
Get score write it down.
Need to see your memory timings. They look like my JDEC #6 profile. I'd like to confirm.

After you've done that, go ahead and load the XMP profile but manually set Memory voltage to 1.350v.
Do the same, cine, cpu-z 3 times SPD cpu and mem tabs.

like so.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> I think it was msi fast boot that I enabled before work, it disables sata and possibly usb during post i cleared cmos will show results
> 
> idk if you can zoom in on the picture
> 
> you want to see every tab of CPU-Z?








ShrimpBrime said:


> Open Cpu-z two more times and hit SPD and memory.
> Get score write it down.
> Need to see your memory timings. They look like my JDEC #6 profile. I'd like to confirm.
> 
> ...



mainboard.

which score Cinebench?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea good. Just open cpu-z a couple more times. Run the exe more than once. then select seperate tabs. 

See above Shrimpy screeny. ^^


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ok.

different runs.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

Like this buddy.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

different runs.


ShrimpBrime said:


> Like this buddy.


ok sorry i didn't realize I could open CPU-Z multiple times at once

would you like to get on viber or whatsapp it might be a lot faster

here


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

NP, carry on then.

Load up the XMP profile. Set memory voltage to 1.350v leave everything on auto.

After you've gotten that score.
Then load the above mentioned profile.
Go to memory timings and manually set.
16-16-16-36 tRFC 374 leave everything else on auto.
For reference to exact timings, go to the above post with and write down all the timings if you are not familiar or cannot remember them.
Keep memory voltage at 1.350v (it may require more, but start here.)



Edit: These timings are from my 3600 XMP sticks. So the timings should be good up to this speed.

nah the forum is fine. 
Pretty sure you'll be on OC in no time. 

Note: you can still manually tweak timings while Bios is loaded XMP. You can leave it in XMP mode, that's fine.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ok these are with new timings, those other pics were with XMP on already.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

OK now you are overclocking.

Wash rinse repeat.

Please test at each memory speed interval. And I don't mean a quick CB run. Actually stress test your system. Play a few top titles. Run it for a good day night after work w/e and the next day increase the memory frequency. Test for stability, stress and gaming .... wash rinse repeat.

It takes time, but right now, you've started small and gotta work your way up.

The board on auto, will accommodate the divider. This makes it a pain sometimes, but for the most part shouldn't be too much trouble. 

Once you get somewhere between 3400 and 3600mhz, hoping for 3600mhz, it may be a stretch to get more from those sticks without sacrifice. So Aim small t first. Can't just dial in a number and hope it runs that speed. lol


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> you get somewhere between 3400 and 3600mhz, hoping for 3600mhz, it may be a stretch to get more


So I keep these timings and just adjust the frequency as far as it is stable?  Do I need to adjust command rate?

What about CPU overclock


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> So I keep these timings and just adjust the frequency as far as it is stable?  Do I need to adjust command rate?



I'm interested to see if the command rate changes back to 1T on auto. I know mine I can run 1T at this frequency easily.
Yes keep those timings up to 3600mhz, test along the way.
Again stress test. Not set it and forget it, remember you'r overclocked above XMP rated frequency.

You're binning your own sticks


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ok I just use the BIOS increments to raise the frequency? that's it


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> ok I just use the BIOS increments to raise the frequency? that's it



Yep pretty much.
Don't really have to do anything crazy, your sticks XMP is that the same as my JDEC #6
Intel 9900 IMC is very nice.you'll probably get 3600mhz stable between 1.350 and 1.40v
From the factory your 3200mhz are only binned to that frequency. But I see a lot of Trident Z shares a lot of characteristics.
Combined with a little experience, and testing, you'll be into buying faster sticks very soon if not thinking already.

I dropped my Memory clock from 4300mhz for testing to your rig for example. You aren't even giving the memory controller a tickle yet hehe.


----------



## KrebD98 (Nov 28, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yep pretty much.
> Don't really have to do anything crazy, your sticks XMP is that the same as my JDEC #6
> Intel 9900 IMC is very nice.you'll probably get 3600mhz stable between 1.350 and 1.40v
> From the factory your 3200mhz are only binned to that frequency. But I see a lot of Trident Z shares a lot of characteristics.
> ...


Interesting I bought these off Newegg https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232352?Item=N82E16820232352 as a quad channel pack so they're meant to operate together, my old system was on the X99 platform and I bought them before I decided to do a whole new build


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

Here's the sticks I'm running. 









						F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z DDR4-4266 CL19-19-19-39 1.40V 16GB (2x8GB) Building on the strong success of G.SKILL Trident series, Trident Z series represents one of the world’s highest performance DDR4 DRAM memory designed for overclocking enthusiasts and extreme gamers.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## KrebD98 (Dec 8, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Here's the sticks I'm running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I was able to get up to my RAM up to 3700MHz stable at 1.37V with those timings, and I'm running my CPU 5.3GHz at 1.39V


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 8, 2019)

Glad you got it going. Stable is key. Matters most.


----------



## andiey (Dec 9, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> I’m not looking to compete for records in any way, I just want to try and get the best possible performance and stability using the most ideal settings.  These days is using Intels XTU considered the same or as good as tuning in the UEFI/BIOS?



Quite frankly, overclocking isn't really much helpful to get more frames, that's what I've found out.  I don't know about you, for me, I just do that out of curiosity. 
I have built a new rig recently, a 9600K not really a superb CPU but I've done research prior to getting it. Also, I planned on what I use it for before buying it. The clock frequency in real world turns out to be higher than the figure on Intel's paper (ark.com) and I count that as a plus to my original expectations. I did overclock it on my ASUS mobo, but that's only for a few times and each time no longer than an hour. Besides, I was doing that according to the mobo's auto overclock utility lest manual overclock will damage the chip. My point is the longevity of the chip.  

If I had a 9900K, I wouldn't overclock it, first because it's being pricy, second it's already the fastest as far as games are concerned.

That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2019)

KrebD98 said:


> Thanks I was able to get up to my RAM up to 3700MHz stable at 1.37V with those timings, and I'm running my CPU 5.3GHz at 1.39V



That's a nice result, well played



andiey said:


> Quite frankly, overclocking isn't really much helpful to get more frames, that's what I've found out.  I don't know about you, for me, I just do that out of curiosity.
> I have built a new rig recently, a 9600K not really a superb CPU but I've done research prior to getting it. Also, I planned on what I use it for before buying it. The clock frequency in real world turns out to be higher than the figure on Intel's paper (ark.com) and I count that as a plus to my original expectations. I did overclock it on my ASUS mobo, but that's only for a few times and each time no longer than an hour. Besides, I was doing that according to the mobo's auto overclock utility lest manual overclock will damage the chip. My point is the longevity of the chip.
> 
> If I had a 9900K, I wouldn't overclock it, first because it's being pricy, second it's already the fastest as far as games are concerned.
> ...



Depends, especially in terms of gaming because that is a realtime workload so every 100 mhz is a few frames and with higher clocks, a higher RAM freq also pays off again. But, that isn't much different than it'd be on a 9600K. Put differently, if you get these K CPUs and DON'T overclock them, why even bother / waste the money? There are far better offerings in that case, like most Ryzen CPUs that run lower temp and auto OC out of the box with XFR and come with a heatsink.

About chip longevity; you can easily run your 9600K at 1.3~1.4V 24/7 and it'd last 8-10 years no issue. Don't worry too much and get those damn tools out already!  Lifespan decreases happen at very high voltages and very high temps (throttle territory), which I'd say is beyond 1.4V. 1.52 might be a safe max but its really quite high, also for the board, traces etc.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 9, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> That's a nice result, well played
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He also has an RX 570 he would probably have to run 640x480 low settings to see a gain.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 9, 2019)

Max under full current load is somewhere around 1.42v @80c, the 1.52v is the maximum peak voltage that may result from transients due to current load changes. The voltage regulator on the motherboard is not capable of adjusting current quick enough, so if the CPU goes from a high current to a low current, there will be a voltage spike.


----------

